# Felt AR FRD



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

*Felt AR FRD Di2*

Finally got the frame delivered on Friday built on Saturday and took a quick spin on Sunday.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Out for a fast quick spin. It was way too hot in Taipei today to do any longer.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is the update with my new Aeronova LTD handlebar installed.


----------

